# Serbian (BCS): Contradictions between settled forms and formal ortography/grammar rules



## dudasd

Split from here.


natasha2000 said:


> Онда ти неће сметати и пар исправки!


 
"Пар исправки" је неправилно. Правилно: "неколико исправки", "понека исправка", "покоја исправка", итд. Пар у српском језику има искључиво значење _два _- две ствари, два жива бића - али која су повезана неком заједничком или опозитном релацијом: пар волова - леви и десни во (кад су упрегнути у кола). Брачни пар - муж и жена. Заљубљени пар - момак и девојка. Пар у игри - суиграч, партнер у играма као што је валцер. (Јесте мало ван теме, али ако помажемо људима да уче, онда... помажемо.  )


----------



## natasha2000

Јест, вала. У праву си. То је врло честа грешка изворних говорника српског језика...


----------



## dudasd

Да, реч је о германској конструкцији која се последњих деценија пробила у српски жаргон и све се чешће чује. Извињавам се што сам овако упала, рачунам да треба да пазимо да не збуњујемо момка.


----------



## Duya

natasha2000 said:


> То је врло честа грешка изворних говорника српског језика...



...koja je _toliko_ česta da bih njeno proterivanje nazvao purizmom. Jezik živi, i reči dobijaju nova značenja i upotrebe.


----------



## dudasd

_Koliko _česta? Ako se izuzmu Beograd i Vojvodina? Moramo, pre svega, imati u vidu da je govor severne Srbije u velikoj meri germanizovan (što govornici tog područja ne osećaju), a nijednu kolokvijalu ne možemo tek tako olako uvoditi u jezik. Uostalom, šta će nam strana konstrukciju ukoliko već imamo našu - tj. nekoliko naših koje savršeno funkcionišu? To nije purizam, već odbrana našeg svakodnevnog jezika od nasilja koje se nad njim vrši.


----------



## natasha2000

Mislim da I.Klajn nesto govori na tu temu u svom Recniku jezickih nedoumica, ali sad ga nemam pri ruci...


----------



## natasha2000

Evo, nadjoh na drugom forumu, gde se o tome govorilo:

Употреба у значењу _неколико_ *није препоручљива*, али се редовно среће и код добрих писаца. Лингвистима није баш сасвим јасно шта да раде с тим обликом, да ли да га коначно прихвате или не. За сада ћемо (прилично неодређено) рећи да јесте грешка, али једна од оних којима јако мало недостаје да то престану да буду.


Pravopis kaze da jeste greska.


----------



## dudasd

Ova plava rečenica je upravo prepisana iz Klajnovih "Nedoumica", ali s Klajnom treba biti oprezan jer poslednjih desetak i kusur godina sve više naginje govoru "kruga dvojke" i zanemaruje sve van toga. (A i posredi je samostalan arbitar, dok je Matica Srpska ipak institucija čiji timovi već decenijama prate jezik na nivou zemlje, ne jednog suženog terena.) Greške označene u tekstu već same govore o tome koliko su pismeni poneki od onih koji se zalažu za ovo ili ono jezičko "pravilo"... 



natasha2000 said:


> Evo, nadjoh na drugom forumu, gde se o tome govorilo:
> 
> Употреба у значењу _неколико_ *није препоручљива*, али се редовно среће и код добрих писаца. Лингвистима није баш сасвим јасно шта да раде с тим обликом, да ли да га коначно прихвате или не. За сада Засада ћемо (прилично неодређено) рећи да јесте грешка, али једна од оних којима јако веома/врло мало недостаје да то престану да буду.


----------



## natasha2000

Prvo, tekst je prepisan sa foruma, a ne direkt iz Klajnove knjige i to sam i rekla. Drugo, ne razumem crveno zasada. Trece, ne bih rekla da je Klajn samostalan arbitar, jer je svoj recnik pisao u skladu sa Prvopisom, a takodje je clan Odbora za standardizaciju jezika, kao i jedan od urednika novog Pravopisa koji je u pripremi, a koji ce takodje izdati Matica srpska, tako da mislim da ipak njegova rec ima tezinu kad je srpski jezik u pitanju. Klajnova misljenja su misljenja koja svakako treba uvazavati.


----------



## dudasd

Nesporazum, Nataša; pošto ste rekli da vam Klajn nije pri ruci, pogledala sam šta on kaže i samo objasnila da je taj neko na tom forumu upravo citirao Klajna, dakle ovo sam stavila kao pomoć. 

Klajn se u mnogim pitanjima kosi s Pravopisom MS, a i njegova izdanja "Nedoumica" često se međusobno kose. To što će biti jedan od urednika dobro je, jer i Klajn treba da dâ svoj doprinos, ali u timu, ne u svojoj režiji. 

"Zasada" se po Pravopisu MS piše spojeno.


----------



## Duya

...a izvini Dudo, ali i ta popravka "jako malo" je po meni po mom mišljenju (evo da se unapred "samokorigujem", predostrožnosti radi) lektorisanje lektorisanja radi. 

Ja sigurno nisam za anarhiju u jeziku i izražavanju, niti za neograničen uvoz tuđih reči i jezičkih konstrukcija, ali ću biti daleko spremniji da tolerišem oblike koji su se uobičajili u svakodnevnom govoru do te mere da ih ni obrazovaniji govornici ne prepoznaju kao grešku, a pri tom nemaju semantičke probleme. Mislim upravo na "par" u značenju "nekoliko", i "jako" u značenju "puno"; možda i ne pripadaju formalnom registru, ali ne bih se nipošto usudio da nekog ispravim ako ih upotrebi.

Očito se nećemo složiti o tome šta je u jeziku prihvatljivo, te bismo se mogli složiti da se ne slažemo.


----------



## dudasd

Naravno da ćemo se složiti da se ne slažemo, forumi i služe za razmenu mišljenja.  Već sama činjenica da živimo u različitim jezičkim okruženjima znači i to da meni paraju uši i "jako" i "puno" u značenju "mnogo, veoma, vrlo" ("jako slab"? "puno prazan"?), samo zato što živim trun jugoistočnije od Beograda. Čak mi je sad zaparala uho - ili tačnije oko - konstrukcija "daleko spremniji" - takođe je germanska. Ono za šta se ja (prosvetiteljski  ) zalažem jeste da se nijedna kolokvijala i žargonizam ne smeju uvoditi u književni jezik (jer ovde pričamo o književnom jeziku, bar od toga je započeo razgovor) ukoliko nisu zastupljeni na širem području i u dužem vremenskom periodu. Šta misliš, kako bi npr. Klajn reagovao na predlog da počnemo da uvodimo pirotske ili niške izraze i konstrukcije, sa argumentom da tako govori velik broj ljudi u zemlji, ili sa argumentom da oni to ne prepoznaju kao grešku? 

Evo jednog, čini mi se, lepog primera koji objašnjava zašto nisam pobornik bespotrebnog uvođenja novih konstrukcija, pogotovu stranih: mislim da će dobrih 90% ljudi u Srbiji reći "Kući sam" - namesto pravilnog "Kod kuće sam". Imamo pokrivenost ogromne regije, imamo decenije i decenije (možda i vekove) upotrebe tog izraza, ali niko ne pomišlja da ga ozvaniči. Ovo je malo _off-topic_, ali eto, sad bolje znamo zašto se ne slažemo.


----------



## natasha2000

Hm, izvini, Dudo, ali mislim da smo se drzali tvoje filozofije, i dalje bismo pricali staroslovenskim...


----------



## dudasd

Naprotiv; ja sam samo protiv bespotrebnog uvođenja _tuđih _konstrukcija. Inače bismo sad govorili nemački... turski... svejedno.


----------



## natasha2000

Ali, jako i par sasvim su odomaceni i koriste se u svakodnevnom govoru. OK, jos ga pravopisci nisu aminovali kao ispravno, ali zar sumnjas da ce tako biti u skorije vreme (tj. kad konacno izadje taj novi Pravopis koji cekamo ko ozeblo sunce jos od 2004)...

Problem kod nas je sto izdavastvo ne ide u korak s promenama koje se desavaju u jeziku... Osim toga, niko nije rekao da je to pravilno, vec da je razumno ocekivati da uskoro bude priznato kao pravilno, s obzirom na siroku upotrebu istih...


----------



## Duya

dudasd said:


> Naravno da ćemo se složiti da se ne slažemo, forumi i služe za razmenu mišljenja.  Već sama činjenica da živimo u različitim jezičkim okruženjima znači i to da meni paraju uši i "jako" i "puno" u značenju "mnogo, veoma, vrlo" ("jako slab"? "puno prazan"?), samo zato što živim trun jugoistočnije od Beograda.



Poznat mi je tvoj stav o Beeeogradskom govoru, koji delimično i delim. Ne vidim, međutim, zašto "jako" i "puno" prepoznaješ kao beogradsko-vojvođanske specijalitete. Rekao bih da je "puno" u toj upotrebi pretežno zapadnog _podrijetla, _a ja (sa svoje novosadske govornice) uopšte ne vidim _jako_ kao regionalno obojen izraz. 



dudasd said:


> mislim da će dobrih 90% ljudi u Srbiji reći "Kući sam" - namesto pravilnog "Kod kuće sam". Imamo pokrivenost ogromne regije, imamo decenije i decenije (možda i vekove) upotrebe tog izraza, ali niko ne pomišlja da ga ozvaniči.



A ovde bih se, opet, složio. Ne postoji dativ mesta, i tačka, niti je konstrukcija zaista potrebna, osim (ekstremne) ekonomičnosti radi. Iako ću i ja reći "kući sam", na pomišljam na to da bi je trebalo ozvaničiti.

A što se tiče onog "zasada", mislim da je način na koji je to rešeno u Pravopisu kriminalan. Kao da je neko zašao i napisao primere kako mu je palo na pamet. Prosto, trebalo je dopustiti dublete svuda gde nije sigurno da li je sklop predlog+prilog ili predlog+imenica poprimio novo značenje kao prilog. Kao i *do sada*, nameravam da ovo pišem (i izgovaram bez prelaza akcenta na proklitiku, iako sam _izbosne_) odvojeno. Eto. Makar crk'o. I komšijina krava.


----------



## The Wombat

dudasd said:


> ... Ali s klajnom treba biti oprezan jer poslednjih desetak i kusur godina sve više naginje govoru "kruga dvojke" i zanemaruje sve van toga.



Добар дан,

Молим Вас да ми објасните, шта подразумевате под "кругом двојке", уколико Вам овакво питање не смета. Наравно, ја знам шта "круг двојке" представља у географском смислу.

Унапред захвалан

The Wombat


----------



## natasha2000

Pa beeeeogradski govor, razocaracu vas, uopste nije plod Beogradjana, nego uglavnom onih koji dodju u Beograd da studiraju. Nazalost, danas se sve vise moze cuti taj zloglasni "beeeogradski" naglasak jer u Beogradu ponajmanje ima bas Beogradjana...


----------



## dudasd

Ja se iskreno nadam da neće biti priznati, jer "donja" polovina Srbije nije baš oduševljena tim izmenama... Njihova upotreba nije baš toliko široka koliko deluje. Na sve to imamo problem prečeste standardizacije (ili "standardizacije") - koja se u većini zemalja s bogatom kulturnom i književnom baštinom vrši na otprilike svakih osamdesetak ili čak sto godina, a kod nas na svakih nekoliko...


----------



## natasha2000

The Wombat said:


> Добар дан,
> 
> Молим Вас да ми објасните, шта подразумевате под "кругом двојке", уколико Вам овакво питање не смета. Наравно, ја знам шта "круг двојке" представља у географском смислу.
> 
> Унапред захвалан
> 
> The Wombat



U socioloskom smislu, to znaci suvi centar Beograda.


----------



## The Wombat

natasha2000 said:


> u socioloskom smislu, to znaci suvi centar beograda.



Свакако. Међутим ја бих желео да чујем детаљније објашњење. Управо сам из тог разлога и поставио питање.

Који је то део популације, у социолошком смислу, који данас сачињава суви центар Београда.


----------



## natasha2000

The Wombat said:


> Свакако. Међутим ја бих желео да чујем детаљније објашњење. Управо сам из тог разлога и поставио питање.
> 
> Који је то део популације, у социолошком смислу, који данас сачињава суви центар Београда.



Izraz je prilicno star, tako da cisto sumnjam da i danas u centru zivi isti sloj ljudi koji je ziveo u doba kad je taj izraz nastao. Uglavnom se misli na stare Beogradjane srednje i vise klase, koji su danas ugrozena vrsta. Tvoje pitanje je pokrenulo drugo: koliko je taj izraz danas adekvatan?


----------



## dudasd

Duya said:


> Poznat mi je tvoj stav o Beeeogradskom govoru, koji delimično i delim.


 
Da, ako mislimo na isti beeeogradski; dok sam bila student (davno), imala sam prilike da slušam stare, "_genuine_" Beograđane, i ljudi su govorili DIVNO. Sad se tamo govori neki drugi jezik, sa otprilike jednim i po akcentom i jezivo limitiranim vokabularom. 



Duya said:


> Ne vidim, međutim, zašto "jako" i "puno" prepoznaješ kao beogradsko-vojvođanske specijalitete.


 
Zato što ih čujem u Bosni, Hrvatskoj, Vojvodini; poslednjih petnaestak godina i u Beogradu, ali u Srbiji ispod Beograda - gotovo nigde, sem među adolescentima, koji su ih "pokupili" (evo još jednog lepog engleskog noviteta  ) s televizije, zato što mlade voditeljke zbog nečeg misle da je vrlo fensi da se govori jako i puno.



Duya said:


> A što se tiče onog "zasada", mislim da je način na koji je to rešeno u Pravopisu kriminalan. Kao da je neko zašao i napisao primere kako mu je palo na pamet. Prosto, trebalo je dopustiti dublete svuda gde nije sigurno da li je sklop predlog+prilog ili predlog+imenica poprimio novo značenje kao prilog.


 
Eh, Duya, tako je bilo u srećna vremena do 1993... pogledaj u starije pravopise i priručnike; čak se naglašavala i nijansa u značenju, tamo gde je ima. U tome se, eto, slažemo. (Konačno jednom.  )


----------



## natasha2000

Dudo, ovo mi ne deluje bas dosledno...


> Naprotiv; ja sam samo protiv bespotrebnog uvođenja _tuđih _konstrukcija.





> zato što mlade voditeljke zbog nečeg misle da je vrlo *fensi *da se govori jako i puno.


----------



## Duya

natasha2000 said:


> Izraz je prilicno star, tako da cisto sumnjam da i danas u centru zivi isti sloj ljudi koji je ziveo u doba kad je taj izraz nastao. Uglavnom se misli na stare Beogradjane srednje i vise klase, koji su danas ugrozena vrsta. Tvoje pitanje je pokrenulo drugo: koliko je taj izraz danas adekvatan?



Danas je uglavnom pogrdan; kada se upotrebi, uglavnom je sarkastičan, i postoji implikacija da su današnji "stanovnici" Kruga (i doseljenici u njega) _pokondireni_, tj. doživljavaju sebe kao elitu i gledaju odozgo na sve ostale, a može im se jer imaju novac, medije, i svu ostalu vrstu moći. Otuđena elita, otprilike.


----------



## natasha2000

Duya said:


> Danas je uglavnom pogrdan; kada se upotrebi, uglavnom je sarkastičan, i postoji implikacija da su današnji "stanovnici" Kruga (i doseljenici u njega) _pokondireni_, tj. doživljavaju sebe kao elitu i gledaju odozgo na sve ostale, a može im se jer imaju novac, medije, i svu ostalu vrstu moći. Otuđena elita, otprilike.



Dakle, znacenje je skroz promenjeno... 

Hm, otudjena ELITA? Ja bih pre rekla pokondirene tikve i skorojevici...


----------



## dudasd

natasha2000 said:


> Dudo, ovo mi ne deluje bas dosledno...


 
Ma to sam i stavila radi vica...  Da bar jednom i ja zvučim kao one. 

Mića Orlović je pre nekoliko godina (ili možda i više) izveo FANTASTIČAN trik na TV-u. Bio je gost neke diskusije o jeziku, pa kad je došao red na njega, počeo je otprilike (navodim po sećanju) ovako:

"Ovaaaaj... značiiii... mislim, ima jako puno..." itd, uglavnom u tom stilu. Tu su se svi izbečili u njega, a onda se on zasmejao i rekao: "E, tako danas mladi voditelji započinju svoje emisije." A potom je, naravno, održao jedan divan govor o kulturi televizijskog jezika.  (Pre dve godine sam, inače, čula neku voditeljku kako kaže "signifikantno" umesto "značajno". Brrrrr.)


----------



## The Wombat

duya said:


> danas je uglavnom pogrdan; kada se upotrebi, uglavnom je sarkastičan, i postoji implikacija da su današnji "stanovnici" kruga (i doseljenici u njega) _pokondireni_, tj. Doživljavaju sebe kao elitu i gledaju odozgo na sve ostale, a može im se jer imaju novac, medije, i svu ostalu vrstu moći. Otuđena elita, otprilike.



Тако сам некако и мислио. Ситуација непромењена од ослобођења (1945), када су многе породице (међу њима и моја) биле принуђене да напусте своје домове и да их уступе ослободиоцима. 

У то време су себе називали авантгардом, ево сада чујем да су у међувремену постали елита.

Хвала!


----------



## Duya

natasha2000 said:


> Hm, otudjena ELITA? Ja bih pre rekla pokondirene tikve i skorojevici...



Pa dobro, nije baš tako... ima drugih izraza za takve, da ne širimo temu (pazi, opasni su ovde moderatori ). 

Više je to ono "vi živite u krugu dvojke, ispijate kapućina/šetate svoje pudlice/vodite visoku politiku/idete na izložbe, i ne vidite kako Srbija živi". Evo naprimer http://www.seecult.org/node/30855 lepo to definiše: "Krug dvojke, najuzi centar Beograda opisan linijom tramvaja broj 2, koji je i sinonim za elitizam, snobizam i urbano,..."


----------



## Duya

natasha2000 said:


> Dudo, ovo mi ne deluje bas dosledno...
> 
> 
> 
> dudasd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naprotiv; ja sam samo protiv bespotrebnog uvođenja _tuđih _konstrukcija.
> ...Zato što mlade voditeljke zbog nečeg misle da je vrlo *fensi *da se govori jako i puno.
Click to expand...


Pa što? Lepo je Duda rekla _bespotrebnog_. Mis'im, kako drukčije da kažeš _fensi _a da to znači baš isto?


----------



## dudasd

Duya said:


> Više je to ono "vi živite u krugu dvojke, ispijate kapućina/šetate svoje pudlice/vodite visoku politiku/idete na izložbe, i ne vidite kako Srbija živi".


  

(Ovde stajem, stvarno smo otišli preširoko... ali ja sam kriva što sam džarnula u temu, pokajnički priznajem. Btw, Klajn kaže da treba reći "kapu*č*ino".  Ne bih da komentarišem, jer će da zaključaju temu, a mene da izbace s foruma... ali jasno je šta mislim o "kapučinu".)


----------



## natasha2000

heheh, Dujo, ulovila te Duda sa transkriopcijama... 

Zapravo, jeste kapučino, ako sledimo pravila transkripcije sa italijanskog jezika, koja, jelte, stoje BAŠ u Pravopisu...

A za zaključavanje ne brinite. Imamo jednu malu prednost: nema moderatora koji razume srpski


----------



## natasha2000

Duya said:


> Pa što? Lepo je Duda rekla _bespotrebnog_. Mis'im, kako drukčije da kažeš _fensi _a da to znači baš isto?



Pa moderno? U modi? Neću valjda da kažem da je fensi i da je in?


----------



## dudasd

Pravopis kaže da se poštuju ustaljeni izuzeci (kao što npr. nisu Borđije nego Bordžije), ali ja svejedno čekam da Klajn zapovedi da govorimo jedni drugima "Čao!".


----------



## Duya

natasha2000 said:


> heheh, Dujo, ulovila te Duda sa transkriopcijama...
> 
> Zapravo, jeste kapučino, ako sledimo pravila transkripcije sa italijanskog jezika, koja, jelte, stoje BAŠ u Pravopisu...



U svoju odbranu, navodim da pravila transkripcije ne važe za reči već ukorenjene u drugačijem obliku, a za capuccino tvrdim da je takva. 

Osim toga, ajd' sedi ti u kafiČ pa se blamiraj naručujuČi kapuČino - svi Če misliti da si Džiberka... 



natasha2000 said:


> A za zaključavanje ne brinite. Imamo jednu malu prednost: nema moderatora koji razume srpski



Sokol bogme zna, bar dovoljno da razume da smo mu ga dali po off-u...

Over & out.


----------



## natasha2000

dudasd said:


> Pravopis kaže da se poštuju ustaljeni izuzeci (kao što npr. nisu Borđije nego Bordžije), ali ja svejedno čekam da Klajn zapovedi da govorimo jedni drugima "Čao!".


Samo ti čekaj da izađe novi Pravopis! Ima da piješ i kapuČino i da govoriš Čao!

Nego, što je to toliko čudno? I ko definiše šta je ušlo u upotrebu a šta nije? Pa ustaljeno je bilo i Paćino i Prisli, pa se sad ispravno kaže Pačino i Presli... Piše li negde u Pravopisu da je kapućino izuzetak od pravila? Za Bordžije sam prilično sigurna (nemam na poslu nikakve knjige, tako da možda i grešim), ali mi se čini da od kapućina ni traga nema u Pravopisu...


----------



## dudasd

I ja podozrevam da Če nas Sokol zamandaliti, ali ne mogu da odolim (kriv je Duja, jer me je inspirisao!) - sedneš u kafiČ i naručiš vruČe piČe... 

Stajem i ja, DEFINITIVNO. (Iako mi je ovo ulepšalo dan.  )


----------



## natasha2000

Duya said:


> U svoju odbranu, navodim da pravila transkripcije ne važe za reči već ukorenjene u drugačijem obliku, a za capuccino tvrdim da je takva.
> 
> Osim toga, ajd' sedi ti u kafiČ pa se blamiraj naručujuČi kapuČino - svi Če misliti da si Džiberka...


A jel imaš ti neku referencu za tu tvrdnju? Mislim, da je kapućino dovoljno ustaljena reč da ne treba da sledi pravila transkripcije?

Šalu na stranu, i ja se slažem s vama oko kapučina, ali mi se sve nekako čini da dotični napitak nigde nije zapisan kao izuzetak. A ako nije zapisan, znači da nije izuzetak.




Duya said:


> Sokol bogme zna, bar dovoljno da razume da smo mu ga dali po off-u...
> Over & out.


Nema veze. Ne bi mi bilo ni prvi (a ni poslednji) put na WR da mi obrišu post...  Za sada, lepo ćakulamo (ili čakulamo, a?), a ako oni to posle obrišu... Pa šta sad... Ionako je off topic.


----------



## dudasd

natasha2000 said:


> Samo ti čekaj da izađe novi Pravopis! Ima da piješ i kapuČino i da govoriš Čao!
> 
> Nego, što je to toliko čudno? I ko definiše šta je ušlo u upotrebu a šta nije? Pa ustaljeno je bilo i Paćino i Prisli, pa se sad ispravno kaže Pačino i Presli... Piše li negde u Pravopisu da je kapućino izuzetak od pravila? Za Bordžije sam prilično sigurna (nemam na poslu nikakve knjige, tako da možda i grešim), ali mi se čini da od kapućina ni traga nema u Pravopisu...


 
Nema kapućina, ali mislim da je naveden primer reči "ćao" (pri ruci mi je Pravopis, ali me mrzi da gledam). Ali ako zaista doDŽu do kapuČina i Čao, i ako budemo morali da pišemo Ajzak Njuton... selim se odavle!


----------



## natasha2000

dudasd said:


> I ja podozrevam da Če nas Sokol zamandaliti, ali ne mogu da odolim (kriv je Duja, jer me je inspirisao!) - sedneš u kafiČ i naručiš vruČe piČe...
> 
> Stajem i ja, DEFINITIVNO. (Iako mi je ovo ulepšalo dan.  )


Pravila služe da bi se kršila. Ovde su ljudi postali previše uštogljeni, a sve zbog tih pravila...


----------



## natasha2000

dudasd said:


> Nema kapućina, ali mislim da je naveden primer reči "ćao" (pri ruci mi je Pravopis, ali me mrzi da gledam). Ali ako zaista doDŽu do kapuČina i Čao, i ako budemo morali da pišemo Ajzak Njuton... selim se odavle!



Ne, kombinacija Isac + Newton je odobrena kao Isak Njutn, kao ustaljena. Međutim, u svakoj drugoj kombinaciji gde se pojavljuje samo Isac ili samo Newton, biće i Ajzak i Njuton. Daklem,Kris Ajzak i Olivija Njuton Džon...


----------



## dudasd

natasha2000 said:


> Ne, kombinacija Isac + Newton je odobrena kao Isak Njutn, kao ustaljena.


 
Pa jeste, ali ako nam zavedu Čao, onda Če verovatno biti i Ajzak... To i pričam, sve više se krše ustaljeni oblici... valjda da ne budemo antifensi...


----------



## natasha2000

E, opasni ste, nateraste me da skinem RJN sa neta zbog kapućina:

Kapučino (napitak) ne kapućino: Klajn, RJN, šesto izdanje, str. 105

A pošto Duda ne voli čika Klajna, prepisujem i ono što je isti stavio u uvod svog rečnika:

... Pravopisna tumačenja usklađena su sa novim Pravopisom Matice srpske (1993) uz izvesna mala odstupanja koja su i naznačena kao takva. Za pojedine reči i dalje se upućuje na Pravopis iz 1960. budući da je on imao znatno obimniji rečnik, a da su njegova osnovna načela zadržana i u novom Pravopisu.

Ah, da. Ako stoji ćao u Pravopisu, to znači da je ĆAO izuzetak, a ne kapuč/ćino.


----------



## natasha2000

dudasd said:


> Pa jeste, ali ako nam zavedu Čao, onda Če verovatno biti i Ajzak... To i pričam, sve više se krše ustaljeni oblici... valjda da ne budemo antifensi...



Neće, bre! A i pitanje je šta je to ustaljeno. Po meni, kapućino i ćao su prilično ustaljeni kao i Paćino i Prisli, pa vidiš, ipak nisu prema mišljenju pravopisaca. s druge strane, Njutn (Isak, of kors) i Vašington (Đole i grad), jesu, ali Denzel na primer nije...


----------



## dudasd

Hehe, a ovamo kao ja važim za nekog jezičkog čistunca...  Sve ja to znam, ali kad je reč o kapuČinu, PaČinu i PrEsliju, jednostavno nema šanse da ih prevalim preko jezika, što kaže Duja, pa makar crkla... Ne iz inata, nego je to jednostavno nešto što zvuči neprirodno. Nadam se da će mlađim generacijama biti lakše da to prihvate. (Kao i čuvenu Prćićevu transkripciju "Boui/Baui". Dejvid Baui?)


----------



## natasha2000

dudasd said:


> Hehe, a ovamo kao ja važim za nekog jezičkog čistunca...  Sve ja to znam, ali kad je reč o kapuČinu, PaČinu i PrEsliju, jednostavno nema šanse da ih prevalim preko jezika, što kaže Duja, pa makar crkla... Ne iz inata, nego je to jednostavno nešto što zvuči neprirodno. Nadam se da će mlađim generacijama biti lakše da to prihvate. (Kao i čuvenu Prćićevu transkripciju "Boui/Baui". Dejvid Baui?)



Pazi, uveravam te da ni ja ne mogu prevaliti mnoge pravopisne novotarije preko usta, pogotovu one koje se tiču španskog jezika (TeotiVakan, naVatl), ali jedno je kako to meni zvuči, a drugo je da li je to pravilno ili nije. Budi sigurna da ću ja nastaviti da pijem kapućino i da gledam Paćina i slušam Prislija, ali ako to sve budem morala da napišem negde na nekom zvaničnom mestu, ipak ću slediti pravila bez obzira koliko se ona meni činila suludim i izveštačenim.


----------



## dudasd

natasha2000 said:


> Budi sigurna da ću ja nastaviti da pijem kapućino i da gledam Paćina i slušam Prislija, ali ako to sve budem morala da napišem negde na nekom zvaničnom mestu, ipak ću slediti pravila bez obzira koliko se ona meni činila suludim i izveštačenim.


 
To se podrazumeva, zato valjda i jesu svi lektori pomalo šizofreničari... govorimo podvojenim jezikom.  Zbog toga bih i bila zahvalna jezikoslovcima kad bi privremeno prestali da uvode novotarije, bar za mog života. Ali ovim već prelazim u četovanje (ili čatovanje, još se spore oko toga), pa bežim da nas Sokol ne ukine. Čao svima!


----------



## The Wombat

natasha2000 said:


> ... Ali ako to sve budem morala da napišem negde na nekom zvaničnom mestu, ipak ću slediti pravila bez obzira koliko se ona meni činila suludim i izveštačenim.



Зар такав приступ није истоветан принципу изврнуте пирамиде? Није ли нормалније усклађивати правила према живом језику него уштогљавати се према скупу правила која је неко негде смислио о прописао?

Ја тешко могу да прихватим обавезу да мењам правила која сам примењивао током свог досадашњег живота, која су иначе била призната као исправна, само да бих задовољио форму коју мали број људи (у суштини потпуно безначајних, а за народ и језик скоро погубних) жели да наметне свим грађанима. 

Није ми јасно да ли непридржавање овим будућим правилима правописа подразумева и санкционисање?


----------



## natasha2000

Sankcionisanje? U kom smislu? Ko je uopšte pominjao sankcionisanje? Svako je slobodan da govori i piše onako kako misli da je to najbolje. Neko će poštovati pravila koja propisuju stručnjaci iz dotične oblasti (lingvistike), neko neće. Neće svakako neko ko ne poštuje pravopis ići u zatvor  (ako se na to mislilo pod tim sankcionisanjem), ali će se svakako njegovo pisanije smatrati nepravilnim, ukoliko se pojavi na primer, u nekoj enciklopediji, novinama, časopisu, zvaničnoj internet stranici ili bilo kom drugom javnom mediju...

Takođe, ne bih sad o tome koliko su srpski lingvisti značajni ili beznačajni i koliko su u manjini...


----------



## The Wombat

natasha2000 said:


> sankcionisanje? U kom smislu? Ko je uopšte pominjao sankcionisanje?



Да, ја сам поменуо санкционисање. У смислу цензуре, у смислу новчаног кажњавања просветних радника (медијских, и других) који се не придржавају датог правописа током обављања свог посла, све до удаљавања са посла, тек да набројим неколико могућих начина санкционисања.



> svako je slobodan da govori i piše onako kako misli da je to najbolje. Neko će poštovati pravila koja propisuju stručnjaci iz dotične oblasti (lingvistike), neko neće. Neće svakako neko ko ne poštuje pravopis ići u zatvor :d (ako se na to mislilo pod tim sankcionisanjem), ali će se svakako njegovo pisanije smatrati nepravilnim, ukoliko se pojavi na primer, u nekoj enciklopediji, novinama, časopisu, zvaničnoj internet stranici ili bilo kom drugom javnom mediju...


Слажем се са Вама да свако може да говори и пише како он/она мисли да је то најбоље, али се не слажем са вашом констатацијом да ником не треба да прете, овакве или онакве, санкције. Да их је било не би постојао овакав хаос који је очевидан. 

Јавни медији би, по мојим схватањима, требали да буду на неки начин контролисани у смислу употребе језика, ако ни због чега другог онда због масовности и њиховог удела у образовању највећег дела становништва. Сами сте поменули низ водитеља који употребљавају, у српском језику, непостојеће речи и изразе, да не помињемо њихову дикцију.

Успут да додам, нека нас Бог сачува од санкција затвором за непримењивање правописа или недоследну примену истог. 

Свакако ми није јасно, из овог разговора, да ли ја треба да се осећам неписменим пошто будем наставио да следим правила старог а не новог правописа.



> takođe, ne bih sad o tome koliko su srpski lingvisti značajni ili beznačajni i koliko su u manjini...


Ја ни једном нисам поменуо српске лингвисте, њихов значај или шта друго што се њих тиче.

С обзиром да знам ко су људи који би требали да постављају смернице и критеријум за промену правила правописа, мени је интересантно да сазнам ко су ти људи који  то сада раде. 

Моје лично мишљење је да је језик врло значајан за један народ. Тако да све промене морају да буду врло опрезно припремљне и урађене, да не буде последица иоле сличних онима какве је својевремено изазвала Вукова реформа азбуке.


----------



## natasha2000

> Да, ја сам поменуо санкционисање. У смислу цензуре, у смислу новчаног кажњавања просветних радника (медијских, и других) који се не придржавају датог правописа током обављања свог посла, све до удаљавања са посла, тек да набројим неколико могућих начина санкционисања.


Naravno da ne postoji, a da budem iskrena, ne znam ni jednu zemlju u kojoj tako nesto postoji.



> Свакако ми није јасно, из овог разговора, да ли ја треба да се осећам неписменим пошто будем наставио да следим правила старог а не новог правописа.


Ne znam koji Pravopis vi sledite, ali Pravopis iz 1960. i Pravopis iz 1993. imaju vrlo malo razlike, uglavnom oko upotrebe velikog slova, tu je bilo nekih vecih promena. Jedini deo trenutnog Pravopisa koji, da kazemo, ne vazi jeste deo o transkripciji s engleskog jezika, gde se sada uvazavaju pravila koja je postavio g. Tvrtko Prcic (a koja se eto, Dudi ne dopadaju ). Prednost Prcicevim pravilima nad onim pravilima u Pravopisu data je u zvanicnom izvestaju Odbora za standardizaciju (povodom napretka rada na novom Pravopisu) gde se za njegova rešenja navodi „da se radi o mnogo boljem tekstu od onog u Pravopisu“ što je postignuto „uravnoteženim kompromisom između fonološkog i grafemskog pristupa“ (Spisi Odbora za standardizaciju srpskog jezika VIII, str. 88).



> Ја ни једном нисам поменуо српске лингвисте, њихов значај или шта друго што се њих тиче.


Onda sam ja ovo pogresno razumela (bold moj):


> Ја тешко могу да прихватим обавезу да мењам правила која сам примењивао током свог досадашњег живота, која су иначе била призната као исправна, само да бих задовољио форму *коју мали број људи (у суштини потпуно безначајних,* а за народ и језик скоро погубних) жели да наметне свим грађанима.


Pravopisna pravila pisu srpski lingvisti, tako da ako ovde niste mislili na njih, ne znam na koga ste mislili, jer samo ono sto oni kazu, priznato je i "namece se" svim gradjanima.



> С обзиром да знам ко су људи који би требали да постављају смернице и критеријум за промену правила правописа, мени је интересантно да сазнам ко су ти људи који то сада раде.


Ne znam koji su to ljudi *koji bi trebalo  *po vasem misljenju da postavljaju smernice i pravila sprskoga jezika, ali to radi Matica srpska i akademici SANU, kao i Odbor za standardizaciju srpskog jezika...


----------



## sokol

Duya said:


> Sokol bogme zna, bar dovoljno da razume da smo mu ga dali po off-u...


Not only that, Duya, I do understand Srpski (be it written in Cirilica or Latinica, with or without diacritics) but to follow such a vivid discussion like this one really is a challenge. 
*
*Moderator note: We will leave this thread like that for now, it has been renamed as you see (as suggested by dudasd, and thanks ) - to "Contradictions between settled forms and formal ortography/grammar rules in Serbian".
If discussion again reaches a point where it goes beyond the (new) topic please kindly open a new thread. 

Please *do *continue to write in Serbian. (The reason I write this note in English is not to offend with bad Serbian full of loans. )

Thank you very much!
sokol


----------



## The Wombat

natasha2000 said:


> naravno da ne postoji, a da budem iskrena, ne znam ni jednu zemlju u kojoj tako nesto postoji.




Ви ми заправо кажете да министарство просвете нема никаквих инструмената којима ће наметнути свој наставни програм?

Да ли то значи да одговорни уредници јавних медија немају никакву контролу над материјалом који се публикује са њиховом дозволом и уз њихову пуну одговорност?

Не би било лоше да се примера ради распитате о правилима понашања која котнролира и намеће United States Federal Communications Commission, најчешће санкције су одузимање дозволе за емитовање.



> onda sam ja ovo pogresno razumela (bold moj):


Свакако сте ме погрешно разумели. Или сте ме можда одлично разумели, но о политици и политичарима нећемо на овом форуму. 


> pravopisna pravila pisu srpski lingvisti, tako da ako ovde niste mislili na njih, ne znam na koga ste mislili, jer samo ono sto oni kazu, priznato je i "namece se" svim gradjanima.


Да, правописна правила српског језика пишу српски лингвинисти, и то раде према утврђеним смерницама и правилима.

Моје питање гласи: Који су то инструменти који им служе за "наметање" правописних правила свим грађанима.



> ne znam koji su to ljudi *koji bi trebalo  *po vasem misljenju da postavljaju smernice i pravila sprskoga jezika, ali to radi matica srpska i akademici sanu, kao i odbor za standardizaciju srpskog jezika...


Без икакве резерве се слажем са Вама да постављање смерница и правила српског језика *треба *да ради Матица српска и академици САНУ, пратећи и проучавајући развој језика. 

Наравно, под условом да се политика апсолутно *не *уплиће у њихов рад.


----------



## natasha2000

Ne znam ja o kakvoj to politici pricate, ali nesto strasno slutim da ova diskusija, ako se nastavi, nece biti iskljucivo lingvisticke prirode, pa posto mene politika i politicari apsolutno ne interesuju, ja cu da se povucem. Prijatno vam vece zelim.


----------



## The Wombat

Молим Вас, јако грешите, ја апсолутно немам намеру да се дотичем политике, што сам већ казао.

Свакако ћу испоштовати Вашу вољу.

Лаку ноћ.


----------



## Diaspora

Pa nemože se politika i lingvistika odvojiti, državne institucije uvijek imadoše utjecaj na jezik. Zar mislite da bi Njemački ili Taljianski danas bili jedinstveni jezici da nije bilo pokreta romantičkog nacionalizma u 20 vijeku? Nažalost politčki proces i kompleksi raznih naroda uvijek kroji zakone jezika.

Na drugu ruku mislim da svaki pojedinac ima pravo na svoj jezik pa ko su to oni na fakultetima da nam kažu šta je pravilno, pustite narod da govori kako hoće.


----------



## The Wombat

Добро вече Diaspora,



Diaspora said:


> Pa nemože se politika i lingvistika odvojiti, državne institucije uvijek imadoše utjecaj na jezik.



Слажем се са Вама. Међутим, ја мислим да би мешање политике требало свести на најмању могућу меру, што често није изводљиво. Развој језика би требало пратити и обезбедити да може да се развија природним путем.



> Zar mislite da bi Njemački ili Taljianski danas bili jedinstveni jezici da nije bilo pokreta romantičkog nacionalizma u 20 vijeku? Nažalost politčki proces i kompleksi raznih naroda uvijek kroji zakone jezika.


Најчешћи проблем је што средства за остваривање научног рада углавном обезбеђују политичари, чији се интереси често не поклапају са интересом очувања квалитета језика.


> Na drugu ruku mislim da svaki pojedinac ima pravo na svoj jezik pa ko su to oni na fakultetima da nam kažu šta je pravilno, pustite narod da govori kako hoće.


Ја бих свакако покушао да се не одрекнем факултета и лингвиста. Чврсто сам убеђен да су они ти који треба да обезбеде природан и правилан развој језика и његову исправну употребу. 

Ко би други могао да спречи накарадну употребу језика? Не бих да сад набрајамо примере накарадности, има их превише, у свим медијима и свим слојевима српског народа. 

Постало је срамотно говорити чистим српским језиком. Примера ради, уколико нека особа говори препознатљивим моравским или било којим другим акцентом та особа у најмању руку бива исмевана. Поред свега тога, само још треба да чујете наглашавање последњег слога речи, како је то модерно данас у Београду.

Употреба страних речи и израза (нарочито енглеских речи, углавном њихова неправилна употреба), у свакодневном говору, у штампи, на радију, на телевизији и другим медијима је у Србији прешла сваку меру. Ако овако настави, Срби ће ускоро постати народ без свог језика, народ који се одрекао свог језика.

Сасвим је друга прича о томе како лингвисти сада раде, које инструменте и које механизме имају на располагању, којима остварују своје професионалне обавезе. 

Као што видите, поједини чак не желе ни да разговарају о проблемима. 

Да ли може да прође: Ја видех, ја казах, ја се спасох.

С обзиром да ја нисам ној, ја не могу да забијем главу у песак те да тако ништа около не видим, те да ме се стога то и не тиче.

Поздрав


----------



## Rachunko

Dobar dan,

Vracam se prvom postu u ovom topiku.


> "Пар исправки" је неправилно.


Nisam znao da je Klajn i ovo svrstao u greske. Rec 'par' se koristi na isti nacin i u ruskom jeziku, tj. ne znaci samo "dva" nego i neku neodredjenu manju kolicinu. Da li ste sigurni da je ovakva upotreba germanizam (kao sto je neko napisao gore)?

Kao neko kome BSC nije maternji jezik ja bih rekao da Klajn preteruje sa preskriptivizmom, navodeci pravila koje vecina ljudi (barem na internetu) ne sledi. Da ja sledim sve sto pise zvucao bih izvestaceno.


----------



## phosphore

The Wombat said:


> Најчешћи проблем је што средства за остваривање научног рада углавном обезбеђују политичари, чији се интереси често не поклапају са интересом очувања квалитета језика.
> 
> Voleo bih da znam šta za vas znači očuvanje _kvaliteta_ jezika?
> 
> Постало је срамотно говорити чистим српским језиком. Примера ради, уколико нека особа говори препознатљивим моравским или било којим другим акцентом та особа у најмању руку бива исмевана. Поред свега тога, само још треба да чујете наглашавање последњег слога речи, како је то модерно данас у Београду.
> 
> Takođe bih voleo da znam kakav je to _čisti_ srpski jezik? (kao i koje se to reči danas pomodno akcentuju na poslednjem slogu?)
> 
> Употреба страних речи и израза (нарочито енглеских речи, углавном њихова неправилна употреба), у свакодневном говору, у штампи, на радију, на телевизији и другим медијима је у Србији прешла сваку меру. Ако овако настави, Срби ће ускоро постати народ без свог језика, народ који се одрекао свог језика.
> 
> Voleo bih, na kraju, da znam i da li mislite da su anglicizmi ili odnos prema dijalektima neka osobenost jezičkog stanja baš u Srbiji?


----------



## Athaulf

Rachunko said:


> Nisam znao da je Klajn i ovo svrstao u greske. Rec 'par' se koristi na isti nacin i u ruskom jeziku, tj. ne znaci samo "dva" nego i neku neodredjenu manju kolicinu. Da li ste sigurni da je ovakva upotreba germanizam (kao sto je neko napisao gore)?



Sama riječ "par" je germanizam, kao i odgovarajuće riječi u drugim slavenskim jezicima (npr. ruski "пара" i poljski "para"). Preciznije govoreći, ova riječ izvorno potječe iz latinskog, ali je u slavenske jezike ušla preko njemačkog.  Međutim, ne znam kako se razvijalo njeno značenje u pojedinim slavenskim jezicima i dijalektima. 

Što se tiče upotrebe ove riječi sa značenjem "nekoliko", u Hrvatskoj bi bilo apsurdno inzistirati da je ta konstrukcija nepravilna, jer su je koristili brojni klasici hrvatske književnosti još od same pojave suvremenog štokavskog standarda u 19. stoljeću. (Ne bi me iznenadilo da neki od agresivnih hrvatskih purista inzistiraju na njenoj nepravilnosti, ali od njih se i inače može čuti svakakvih gluposti.) Ipak, rekao bih da "nekoliko" zvuči prikladnije za tehničke, novinske i druge vrlo formalne tekstove.

Kakva je točno situacija u Srbiji, nisam siguran. Moguće je da je ovo značenje riječi "par" ušlo u srpski govor i književnost tek u novije doba. Nasumičnom pretragom na internetu našao sam vrlo malo primjera te konstrukcije u starijoj srpskoj književnosti, iako se nađe poneki. S druge strane, čini mi se da je danas prihvaćena i česta u srpskom književnom jeziku u praksi, tako da bi je bilo nemoguće iskorijeniti.


----------



## The Wombat

Добро јутро "phosphore",



phosphore said:


> Voleo bih da znam šta za vas znači očuvanje _kvaliteta_ jezika?



Реч је о "_квалитетима" _језика а не о "квалитету". Српски језик говори више различитих скупова људи и сваки скуп га говори на себи особен начин. Без обзира да ли је то дијалект или наречје које је уско везано за одређено географско подручје то све заједно сачињава српски језик. 

Све те разлике су по мом схватању заправо скуп квалитета српског језика. Наравно, има и других квалитета, од основних је то могућност употребе речи и израза из богатог речника српског језика. 

Да ли је збиља потребно користити стране речи када постоје одговарајуће домаће, које не морају бити архаичне или оне већ заборављене. На крају крајева зашто се не бисмо враћали својим коренима па чак и вратили у употребу неке од скоро заборављених српских речи. 

Зар треба да их се стидимо?  

Например, зашто је потребно рећи (да би се нешто нагласило или да би се увећао значај) потенцирало или стресирало уместо нагласило?  Има небројено много примера.

Могуће је да је вама била нејасна мојa употреба речи "квалитет" која вероватно потиче из енглеског језика, рађе него из српског.

*quality* (noun)


An essential and distinguishing attribute of something or someone
A characteristic property that defines the apparent individual nature of something
A degree or grade of excellence or worth



> Takođe bih voleo da znam kakav je to _čisti_ srpski jezik? (kao i koje se to reči danas pomodno akcentuju na poslednjem slogu?)


Ово питање ми није јасно.

Ако желите да знате који је то чисти српски језик о коме ја говорим то је онда било који облик српског језика, ослобођен непотребних страних речи, који се употрбљава у Србији или у свим другим крајевима ван Србије где живе Срби, рецимо у Херцеговини, деловима Хрватске, Републици Српској, укључујући и Мађарску, Румунију, Бугарску, Грчку, Македонију и било које друго непоменуто место где такође живе Срби.

Не могу се занемарити скупови људи који говоре српским језиком а живе ван граница Србије, ако не због било чега другог онда само зато јер број таквих скоро досеже број оних који живе у Србији.

Према неким изворима, у овом случају Wikipedia наводи број особа које говоре српски језик:

    * Србија: 6,540,699
    * Црна Гора: 401,382 
    * Босна и Херцеговина: 1,600,000
    * Немачка: око 507,000
    * САД: око 3,500,000
    * Бразил: 233,818 (2001)
    * Канада: 55,545 (2001)
    * Хрватска: 44,629 (од 2001)
    * Македонија: 33,315 (2001)
    * Румунија: 20,377 (2001)
    * Аустралија: 100,000 (2001)

Што се тиче акцентирања, та појава вам је свакако позната, није у питању само неколико речи већ целокупан речник, то је заправо начин говора, све речи су обухваћене. У питању је наглашавање и продужавање изговарања самогласника последњег слога речи, нарочито популарно код данашње српске "елите". Срамотно!



> Voleo bih, na kraju, da znam i da li mislite da su anglicizmi ili odnos prema dijalektima neka osobenost jezičkog stanja baš u Srbiji?


Питање је бесмислено у оквиру ове теме, просто зато што ми овде говоримо искључиво о српском језику. То што помињете би могла да буде посебна тема. 

Ако је прихваћен израз "рекламни пано", шта онда значи "billboard"? Има пуно таквих будалаштина и није у питању само једна реч већ скоро сав садржај.

Ја у суштини не говорим о англицизмима који су у употреби у српском језику већ о употреби страних језика уместо српског језика, у Србији.

Однос других народа према  дијалектима њихових језика мене ни мало ме занима, то је ствар тих других народа. Однос других народа према свом матерњем језику ни на који начин не може и не сме да буде оправдање Србима за уништавање сопственог језика. 

Мислим да нема потребе помињати пословицу о жаби, коњу и потковици.

Поздрав


----------



## phosphore

Uopšte ne doživljavam tako dramatično upotrebu stranih reči u ovoj ili onoj meri, niti mislim da će srpski jezik propasti zbog te pojave: sigurno svuda ima onih koji misle da će prenaglašenom upotrebom stranih izraza reći o sebi da su pametni, obrazovani ili načitani, ali nijedan jezik zbog toga nije propao.

Kakav je to čisti srpski pitao sam jer taj izraz implicira da postoji i neki nečisti, što u lingvistici nema nekog značenja, pa me je zanimalo da to razjasnite. Akcentovanje o kojem govorite zaista mi nije poznato.

Bilbord je sasvim legitimna reč i ne znam kakvu prednost u odnosu na nju ima reklamni (fr. _réclame_) pano (fr. _panneau_)? Jezičko stanje u drugim zemljama nisam pomenuo da bismo se na njega ugledali (iako je i to moguće), već da bismo sagledali da to o čemu govorite nije ništa dramatično.


----------



## The Wombat

Добро вече "phosphore",




phosphore said:


> Uopšte ne doživljavam tako dramatično upotrebu stranih reči u ovoj ili onoj meri, niti mislim da će srpski jezik propasti zbog te pojave: sigurno svuda ima onih koji misle da će prenaglašenom upotrebom stranih izraza reći o sebi da su pametni, obrazovani ili načitani, ali nijedan jezik zbog toga nije propao.



Драма је још увек прилично далеко, процеси ове врсте су дуготрајни. 

Народ који изгуби свој језик, губи свој идентитет, што коначно води нестанаку тог народа кроз његово постепено утапање у масу оног народа чији је језик превладао, историја је пуна примера.

Српски народ, као такав, је преживео турску окупацију само захваљујући очувању сопственог језика и добрим делом захваљујући очувању религије, која је значајно помогла очувању језика. 

Да Српски језик није сачуван не би више било Срба и тада би се веровтно звали Турци и говорили би турским језиком. 

Опасност је стварна и траје већ друго столеће, питање је само да ли је српски народ у стању да је превазиђе, сачува свој језик, свој идентитет и настави своје постојање.



> ... Akcentovanje o kojem govorite zaista mi nije poznato.


Кажу како је једно дрво више него довољно и да може да смета тако да се од њега не види цела шума.



> Bilbord je sasvim legitimna reč i ne znam kakvu prednost u odnosu na nju ima reklamni (fr. _réclame_) pano (fr. _panneau_)? Jezičko stanje u drugim zemljama nisam pomenuo da bismo se na njega ugledali (iako je i to moguće), već da bismo sagledali da to o čemu govorite nije ništa dramatično.


Тачно, "billboard" је легитимна реч, у енглеском језику. Предност у односу на рекламни пано је никаква, али штета је велика јер уноси још једну непотребну страну реч у већ страним речима претрпан српски језик.

Морам да вам поновим, ја немам нимало занимања за језичко стање у другим земљама и не видим каква је повезаност страних језика са српским језиком у том садржају. 

Ја нисам лингвиста и лингвистика као наука мене не занима у некој посебној мери, међутим у великој мери осећам потребу да на неки начин учиним све што могу не би ли смо очували српски језик. 

Нема оправдања за просто посматрање догађаја, без учешћа, без деловања, на свима нама је да увидимо и урадимо све што свако од нас може не би ли поправили стање српског језика.

Уколико инсистирате на поређењу са језичким стањем у другим земљама, зашто не би узели Шкотску за пример? 

Шкотска је по површини слична Србији (без КиМ) 78772 квадратних километара и има нешто преко пет милиона становника (5,144,200). 

Број Шкотланђана који говоре Goidelic, матерњи језик шкотских Келта, је испод шездесет хиљада (58552 - податак из 2001 године), остали Шкотланђани (?) говоре енглески језик.

Поздрав


----------



## phosphore

Krenuli ste od pogrešne pretpostavke da su strane reči neka pošast za jezik, a nisu. Ima onih (i njih ste i pomenuli) koji ih neumereno koriste i to je odlika lošeg stila, ali one izvesno nisu nekakva opasnost za nacionalni identitet; a i da jesu, njegove bi vrednosti morale biti bar toliko jake da ih ljudi od lošeg stila ne mogu zaista ugroziti ili biste se mogli zapitati na kakvim je to vrednostima onda zasnovan taj identitet kada ih poluobrazovani ljudi mogu lako dovesti u opasnost? Međutim, to je već veoma daleko od ove teme i ovog foruma uopšte.


Bilbord je sasvim legitimna reč i u srpskom jeziku: ime je za nešto konkretno sa čime se ljudi svakodnevno sreću i o čemu imaju potrebu da govore i zato je apsolutno potrebna. U poređenju sa reklamnim panoom ta je reč konkretnija i ekonomičnija i, dakle, potpuno adekvatna. Tih akcenata što se tiče, teško mi je da shvatim zašto je problem da navedete par primera.


----------



## sokol

(Again, sorry for replying in English, and again please continue in Serbian, I can read Serbian allright even though I can't write it. ;-)


The Wombat said:


> Шкотска је по површини слична Србији (без КиМ) 78772 квадратних километара и има нешто преко пет милиона становника (5,144,200).
> 
> Број Шкотланђана који говоре Goidelic, матерњи језик шкотских Келта, је испод шездесет хиљада (58552 - податак из 2001 године), остали Шкотланђани (?) говоре енглески језик.


Sorry for intervening - I have of course nothing to add concerning which words should be considered acceptable loans in Serbian, but this here, the analogy with Scotland, is just going that little bit too far, don't you think?

True, Serbian is one of the smaller languages in the world, like so many others; but the case of Scottish Gaelic does not compare to Serbian at all. If anything then it would be the English variety spoken there, that's Scots (which also is the language with which most Scots identify) - and even then the case of Scots doesn't quite relate to Serbian really; you _might_ compare the status of Scots with that of Austrian German in Austria (and even that would be a very rough approximation only), but with Serbian? I don't think so.

Serbian might or might not be in danger of becoming flooded with loans, and it is very much understandable when native speakers think something should be done about it, but I can't see how Serbian in itself would be in serious danger of becoming marginalised in its own country.
So the situation of modern Serbian really isn't dramatically bad, now is it?


----------



## phosphore

That is what I think as well. Serbs might be endangered but Serbian language is certainly not and the comparison between Scots and Serbs is a complete nonsense: Scottish language is not in danger because of some loanwords, but because Scots switched from Gaelic to English.


----------



## Athaulf

The Wombat said:


> Број Шкотланђана који говоре Goidelic, матерњи језик шкотских Келта, је испод шездесет хиљада (58552 - податак из 2001 године), остали Шкотланђани (?) говоре енглески језик.





phosphore said:


> Scottish language is not in danger because of some loanwords, but because Scots switched from Gaelic to English.



That's a very inaccurate summary of what happened historically in Scotland. 

Scottish Gaelic is not the primordial native language of Scots, nor has it ever been spoken in the whole of Scotland. In fact, it was imported into Scotland from Ireland at some point in the early Middle Ages. The exact circumstances of how Gaelic came to Scotland and how widespread it was in different historical periods aren't known reliably, but we do know that it displaced several languages that were widely spoken in Scottish Highlands and islands in the early Middle Ages, including Pictish, Cumbrian, Old Norse, and even Old English. (Of course, in later history, Gaelic got largely displaced by English.)

Gaelic was _never_ spoken in Scottish Lowlands, even in the period of its maximum extent in the late Middle Ages. The inhabitants of Lowlands have traditionally spoken Lowland Scots, a Germanic language close to (and arguably a dialect of) English that developed from northern dialects of Old English in the Middle Ages. These dialects had probably displaced the earlier Pictish and Cumbrian in the area already by the 8th century or so. 

Thus, Scots have never had a single national language in their history (although English has more or less acquired that status in modern times). The idea that Gaelic was supposedly _the_ Scottish national language that suffered from an English invasion is a pure fantasy. In fact, Gaelic and English have a more or less equally old tradition of being spoken in Scotland.


----------



## Diaspora

Athaulf said:


> That's a very inaccurate summary of what happened historically in Scotland.
> 
> Scottish Gaelic is not the primordial native language of Scots, nor has it ever been spoken in the whole of Scotland. In fact, it was imported into Scotland from Ireland at some point in the early Middle Ages. The exact circumstances of how Gaelic came to Scotland and how widespread it was in different historical periods aren't known reliably, but we do know that it displaced several languages that were widely spoken in Scottish Highlands and islands in the early Middle Ages, including Pictish, Cumbrian, Old Norse, and even Old English. (Of course, in later history, Gaelic got largely displaced by English.)
> 
> Gaelic was _never_ spoken in Scottish Lowlands, even in the period of its maximum extent in the late Middle Ages. The inhabitants of Lowlands have traditionally spoken Lowland Scots, a Germanic language close to (and arguably a dialect of) English that developed from northern dialects of Old English in the Middle Ages. These dialects had probably displaced the earlier Pictish and Cumbrian in the area already by the 8th century or so.
> 
> Thus, Scots have never had a single national language in their history (although English has more or less acquired that status in modern times). The idea that Gaelic was supposedly _the_ Scottish national language that suffered from an English invasion is a pure fantasy. In fact, Gaelic and English have a more or less equally old tradition of being spoken in Scotland.


 
Ne slažem se, Keltski jezici su bili u uporabi na čitavom Britanskom poluotoku prije Germanskih invazija, tako da je izvorni jezik Škotske upravo Keltski-Škotski a ne Engleski. Samo što je činjenica da je strani jezik prevladao domaći ne čini ga izvornim, ima više primjera kao Mekskiko (Španjolski je uvoden, a Američki jezici su izvorni), čak u prostoru Hrvatske govorilo se Illirski, Iliri su nestali u kulturnom smislu zato što im nestade jezik a još su živi u biološkom smislu zato što su se njihovi geni utopili u današnje stanovništvo.


----------



## Athaulf

Diaspora said:


> Ne slažem se, Keltski jezici su bili u uporabi na čitavom Britanskom poluotoku prije Germanskih invazija, tako da je izvorni jezik Škotske upravo Keltski-Škotski a ne Engleski.



Na velikom dijelu današnjeg teritorija Škotske u antičko i rano srednjovijekovno doba se govorio danas izumrli piktski jezik, za koji nije sigurno je li bio keltski, ili čak je li uopće bio indoeuropski. Ali ako piktski i jest bio keltski jezik, to još uvijek ne znači da je bio blizak današnjem škotskom galskom jeziku ("Scottish Gaelic"), o kojem je bila riječ u prethodnom dijelu rasprave. Izumrli keltski jezici koji su se govorili u Škotskoj prije pojave galskog, kao npr. kumbrijski, također su bili različiti od galskog. Kad bi hipotetski, na primjer, Rusi osvojili i anektirali Srbiju i ruski jezik sasvim istisnuo srpski u roku od nekoliko generacija, bilo bi apsurdno tvrditi da se jezik stanovnika Srbije nije promijenio samo zato što su oba jezika slavenska.

Kao što sam ranije napisao, galski jezik se u Škotskoj pojavio samo malo ranije nego engleski i u sljedećih nekoliko stoljeća oba ta jezika su istisnula autohtone jezike škotskih Kelta (i Pikta, u slučaju da dotični nisu bili Kelti). Kasnije je engleski istisnuo galski, ali niti je galski ikad bio jezik cijele Škotske, niti je engleski išta manje autohton i tradicionalan u Škotskoj nego galski.

Međutim, ono što je još bitnije u kontekstu ove rasprave je da jezici ne odumiru zbog posuđenica. Engleski je posudio enorman broj riječi iz latinskog i iz romanskih jezika, do te mjere da je jedva moguće izreći nekoliko engleskih rečenica bez romanskih posuđenica, pa se svejedno održao kao zaseban jezik i u novije doba čak postao dominantni jezik modernog svijeta. Odumiranje jezika kakvo se dogodilo s galskim u Škotskoj je uzrokovano sasvim drugim faktorima. Jezik koji aktivno uče praktički sva djeca na njegovom govornom području i koji ima podršku medija, državnih institucija i obrazovnog sustava cijele jedne države se može promijeniti, ali ne može izumrijeti. A primjetne promjene jezika i u vokabularu i u gramatici će se dogoditi u roku od nekoliko generacija uvijek i bez obzira na sve. To je fundamentalno obilježje svakog ljudskog jezika.


----------



## Коста

dudasd said:


> greške označene u tekstu već same govore o tome koliko su pismeni poneki od onih koji se zalažu za ovo ili ono jezičko "pravilo"...


 
Мислите као што је био Вук?


----------



## Коста

dudasd said:


> na sve to imamo problem prečeste standardizacije (ili "standardizacije") - koja se u većini zemalja s bogatom kulturnom i književnom baštinom vrši na otprilike svakih osamdesetak ili čak sto godina, a kod nas na svakih nekoliko...


 
То је зато што су Срби увели оно "пиши као што говориш" па данас не могу да читају богату српску књижевну баштину старију од једног века.


----------

